# November kids



## BCG

Here's a few of them. So hard to get pics of the wiggly little things.

This is Pink, pic to come of her sister Shrinky Dink.









No name for this doe yet. Ideas? Pic to come of her sister who also needs a name.









The only Buck in this group, Tank









And this is Maryanne. Pic to come of her sister, Ginger.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Gorgeous!! Can I take some of those off your hands??    I'm so anxious for our babies to get here!

Maryanne is stunning.


----------



## ksalvagno

What cutie pies!


----------



## Jessica84

I love the full red heads....no help on names I still need to name 3  there is a thread that people posted their goats names....I'm planning on stealing going threw and stealing 3 of the name lol


----------



## scubacoz

BCG said:


> Here's a few of them. So hard to get pics of the wiggly little things. This is Pink, pic to come of her sister Shrinky Dink. No name for this doe yet. Ideas? Pic to come of her sister who also needs a name. The only Buck in this group, Tank And this is Maryanne. Pic to come of her sister, Ginger.


I love your babies. Can't wait to breed mine,


----------



## BCG

Crossroads Boers said:


> Gorgeous!! Can I take some of those off your hands??    I'm so anxious for our babies to get here!
> 
> Maryanne is stunning.


LOL. Thank you. I've been following your thread on Star, I think it is. It's so hard waiting for kids, but then you through in all the drama that she's going through, and gosh...I don't know how you sleep at night! Poor girl and poor you. Hang in there, those kids will be here before you know it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Wendi.  I'm so ready to have babies here!! I'm really worn out... but hanging in there. It's been almost a month solid now of drenching goats night and day.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, so cute.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh my goodness, the wrinkly little noses.


----------



## MsScamp

They are beautiful! The little brown & white doe looks like a Tai to me! :laugh:


----------



## Rusty

Pink is too cute for words. Love that little nose


----------



## BCG

More pics. So difficult to get pics of the wiggly little things! LOL. These aren't great, but after an hour, this is what I got. Haha!

Shrinky Dink and Pink









Shrinky Dink









Snoopi









Maze








MaryAnne and Ginger









Ginger









Tank and one of my 4H kids


----------



## Crossroads Boers

AWWWW! Maryanne and Ginger are my Favs!   Snoopi and Maze a darling too... as are all the others! LOVE the names!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## BCG

Tank. LOL....he's such a little fatty. He's already got his face in the alfalfa feeder.


----------



## Tenacross

I had an overwhelming urge to reach into my computer and grab that one in the first picture and hold her to my nose in the crook of my arm. I have to Jan. 19 to wait.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

What a DUDE! He's so handsome!! Tank is a perfect name...


----------



## nchen7

omg they're soooooo cute! and the last pic of Tank!!! I just want to smush his face and kiss his ADORABLE nose!


----------



## scubacoz

BCG said:


> Tank. LOL....he's such a little fatty. He's already got his face in the alfalfa feeder. [/QUOTE
> 
> ]he is adorable!


----------



## BCG

Thanks all. They are all so adorable that it has been taking an extra hour to feed. I just end up standing there smiling and watching them play. Then I have to love on them all! LOL! I love baby goats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Just an hour??? Takes me that much longer just with TWO of those things to watch/kiss/cuddle!!


----------



## HorsePrerace

Omg! They are so precious! Congrats.


----------



## BCG

Crossroads Boers said:


> Just an hour??? Takes me that much longer just with TWO of those things to watch/kiss/cuddle!!


LOL! Only an hour because my husband starts asking what's for breakfast and dinner. Haha....guess I have to feed him too.


----------



## BCG

Temp finally got into the teens and the kids came out to play. They think it's a heat wave!

Maze had the best time.

























Snoopi...gotta love that little face

















Tank's a stud

























Tank and Shrinky Dink. He's 1 day older LOL!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

AWWWW! Can I have Maze???? And maybe Snoopi too... Please???   All are beautiful babies!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ No way, I want them!  Super cute kids!


----------



## BCG

LOL! I'm contemplating putting Maze in an online auction in February. Not sure yet...she's such a sweety. Snoopi will more than likely be a jackpot doe. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## BCG

I love having somewhere to post all my goat pics. I feel like posting them all on FB is a little too "goat crazy"! LOL


----------



## BCG

Some updated pics....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awww, looks like a very, very sad day on the goat farm just happened!! 

Cute pictures!!!


----------



## Tenacross

They look like nice thick babies.


----------



## BCG

Crossroads Boers said:


> Awww, looks like a very, very sad day on the goat farm just happened!!
> 
> Cute pictures!!!


Yup...I hate disbudding kids. Makes me cry every time.  Then they're mad at me for a week (or sometimes longer).


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah... I know. Me too! I only have our market kids dis-budded, and that is way more than plenty!! I don't even do it....myself. I can watch it now, so that's making progress.  Pat Hendrickson does it for us. She's really good at it as she has a whole herd of dairy goats.


----------



## BCG

That's great you have someone you can trust today it. I tried that, but every goat disbudded that year ended up with an infection. That's when I decided I was going to have to do it myself. :/ I'm pretty good at it, but it just makes me sad.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh, that's terrible! Poor babies. We only have a couple wethers every year, but if we had a lot that needed to be done I *might* consider doing it myself. Not sure if I'd be brave enough though... that's a scary thing to do. 

Yeah, Pat is an "expert" at it. She's been raising goats for 40 years, so has probably been dis-budding for a good long while now! She owns a Saanen dairy, so is always dis-budding.


----------



## BCG

It would be nice to leave horns on the does, but in Oregon and California, you can't show them in a jackpot show with horns. Only breeding classes. I have a lot of kids that lease a doe with their wethers to show.

I do gave to say, when I'm out in the herd feeding treats or something, the ones with horns always bruise up my legs trying to get to me first! LOL. So if I have a horn free herd one of these days, I think I will appreciate it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I understand. You gotta to what you gotta do! 

My whole herd has horns... We started with all dehorned goats, but once we got into showing ABGA it got harder and harder to find dehorned goats. I have people ask me to dis-bud doelings, but usually it's either too late or I refuse as I know some other person would gladly buy it with horns. I've learned how to work with horned goats , and have only a few bruises to show.  I think it's like learning to work with horses, you'll probably get stepped on a couple times before you learn how to handle them....and stay out from under them. That's my theory anyways.


----------



## dayofthunder

So precious! Congrats.


----------



## BCG

Updated pics of a few
Snoopi...what do you mean I'm not supposed to be in the feeder?
















How do we get up there?
















The tankly Tank








Shrinky Dink wants attention too


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

They are so cute!!


----------



## TrailsEnd

Oh man I love boers... That paint is awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## TrinityRanch

All of your babies are very nice! 'Specially Tank, but I guess I just have a soft spot for little meatballs like him


----------



## BCG

TrinityRanch said:


> All of your babies are very nice! 'Specially Tank, but I guess I just have a soft spot for little meatballs like him


Thank you. I'm excited about Tank. I think he should do very well at the jackpots this spring and summer.


----------



## GrubbyGoat

I don't know anything about boers, but that tank is adorable! Well they both are, but the painted pattern is cool.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They're growing nicely  Big thick babies :greengrin:

Where do you get your ear tags from?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Aww....Snoopi is so cute! And Tank? He is a stocky fella!
Super cute babies


----------



## jhatcher0915

Wonderful.


----------



## BCG

Kids are so cute!!!! I can't stop taking pics.  I love them!

















Nice booty LOL!!


----------



## nchen7

my goodness they're cute!!!!


----------



## BCG

Tank is such a stud!

















Maze and Snoopi, soaking up the crazy warm January sun!


----------



## TrailsEnd

Oh my such cuties!!! Tank is so nice and chunky!


----------



## BCG

It's a rough life. Enjoying the warm sun. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers

They all look good!


----------



## BCG

Just for fun....thought I'd toss a couple lamb pics in the mix. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG

The Thanksgiving kids are weaned and looking good! Decided not to do the online sale this year, so offering some of the girls for sale private treaty. Let me know if you're interested in any. These are the ones available.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno

They are beautiful!


----------



## TrailsEnd

Love the paint! Is that a doeling?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG

TrailsEnd said:


> Love the paint! Is that a doeling?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes. She's quite beautiful and such a sweety!

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TrailsEnd

Forget where you are located? I want a paint doe, is she full blood? ABGA ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TrailsEnd

Oh I saw, prineville, I'm not too far, I'm on the wet side outside Portland. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG

She's 94%. So...purebred.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> They're growing nicely  Big thick babies :greengrin:
> 
> Where do you get your ear tags from?


Little Bits.....I was scanning through my thread and just saw you're question. LOL...better late than never I guess. We get our tags from Premier One. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

BCG said:


> Little Bits.....I was scanning through my thread and just saw you're question. LOL...better late than never I guess. We get our tags from Premier One.


Lol, no problem! Thank you  What size do you buy?


----------



## BCG

Think they are called 3x

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Cool, thanks so much! 
Really good looking kids by the way!


----------



## BCG

Thank you. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## BCG

Most of these kids will be starting the jackpot circuit here in the NW, with the exception of Maze who went to Texas. Here's a pic of Tank getting ready for the first jackpot next weekend. Can't wait to clip him! Also added a pic of Maze before she headed to her new home. And....a pic of Snoopi at her first show and Maryanne hitting it hard at the barn. LOL


----------



## scubacoz

You have some pretty goats!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## BCG

Clipped a few of the kids for a jackpot this weekend. Pretty happy with how they are growing. First pic is a Nov born doe "Pink". Second is a Jan born wether.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nice!


----------

